# Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Hi!

Immer wieder wurde die Frage gestellt: bringt ein Seitenlüfter etwas?

Viele meinen er zerstört den Luftstrom im Gehäuse, andere sagen mit dem Seitenlüfter sind die Temps meiner Graka und des Mobo
ordentlich gesunken. Dafür wäre er für die Hitzeentwicklung des Prozzis besonders mit Turmkühler nicht optimal.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. Ich hoffe auf viele Statements.

MfG


----------



## relgeitz (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Viele meinen er zerstört den Luftstrom im Gehäuse, andere sagen mit dem Seitenlüfter sind die Temps meiner Graka und des Mobo
> ordentlich gesunken. Dafür wäre er für die Hitzeentwicklung des Prozzis besonders mit Turmkühler nicht optimal.
> MfG



Ich hatte vor Woche das gleiche Problem, und wurde hier in der Community gut beraten. Ich geh mal vom Klassiker aus, vorn mittelmässig rein, hinten/oben viel raus (= Unterdruck). 

Ist bewährt und funktioniert auch gut, ich konnte damit meine temps um 10grad drücken. Danach wurde mir empfohlen die Seitenteil abzudichten (also die Lüfteröffnungen mit Plexiglas oder CD-Cover). Die Temperatur von CPU, HD, und Allgemein sank um weitere 3grad. Die GPU blieb unverändert. Und da ist das Problm, der Luftstrom zieht an der (meist unten angebrachten GPU) vorbei, und erreicht sie nicht. Ein mässiger Seitenteillüfter so um die 40m³/h eher unten platziert kühlt den Chipsatz und die GPU zusätzlich, stört den Luftstrom nicht. Du musst nur drauf achten, wenn du auf Unterdruck setzen willst, das Verhältnis zwischen ausgehenden Lüfter oben/hinten und den Seiten-/Frontlüfter sollte passen. Ich bin nicht der Typ der da groß artig messen geht, ich hab bei mir einfach auf die Herstellerangaben geschaut. Da ich nur Scythe Lüfter nutze war die sache natürlich vergleichbar. 

Kaze hinten mit 160m³/h, vorn nen Slip Stream mit 120, und auf der Seite nen Slip Stream mit 40 den ich um 50% runter geregelt habe also ca. 20-30. Und nie das Netzteil vergessen, wenn es rausschaufelt bringt das sicher auch noch so 20-30. Also bei mir ist jetzt ca. 190 raus, und 150 rein. 

Hoffe dir helfen zu können.


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Nun, ich habe bis jetzt immer den Seitenlüfter raus gemacht und das "Loch" verschlossen...

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, das ich damit am besten gefahren bin was Kühlleistung angeht.
Wie Relgeitz schon sagt, vorne rein und hinten raus ... wie beim Essen


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

*Die Frage ist nur:* Warum werden dann Seitenlüfter überhaupt verbaut??? Weil es technisch aussieht?!? Dazu in einigen Gehäusen noch welche mit Übergröße. Ich besitze ja selbst das HAF 932. Das Teil kühlt schon ordentlich Habe auch probehalber mal den Seitenlüfter deaktiviert. Die Temps haben sich weder an der GPU noch an der CPU nennenswert verändert!


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Na ja, das is ne gute Frage... wenn man vielleicht passiv gekühlte Komponenten hat macht es Sinn...
Unter Umständen macht es ja auch Sinn...


----------



## lx1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Also ich muss sagen das ich damit absolut gut fahre. Ich habe einen Sharkoon Rebel 12, in der Front 3 120er beQuiet Silent Wings weil die 6 Platten kühlen müssen, am CPU Kühler 2 Enermax Cluster und hinten auch noch einen Enbermax Cluster, alles 120er.
Der Seitenlüfter des Gehäuses läuft ganz smooth mit, und ich habe echt gute Temps.


----------



## Zeph4r (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Also meiner Meinung nach sind durch dem Seitenlüfter im Haf 932 die cpu  sowie Grafikkarte um einige Grad gesunken.Ausprobiert wie es ohne diesem Seitenlüfter ist habe ich nocht nicht
Zusammengefasst sage ich das Lüfter im Seitenteil darseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## relgeitz (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum werden dann Seitenlüfter überhaupt verbaut??? ... Dazu in einigen Gehäusen noch welche mit Übergröße. Ich besitze ja selbst das HAF 932. Das Teil kühlt schon ordentlich Habe auch probehalber mal den Seitenlüfter deaktiviert. Die Temps haben sich weder an der GPU noch an der CPU nennenswert verändert!



Wie ich bereits beschrieben habe, kann der Chipsatz und die GPU-Kühlung verbessert bzw. unterstütz werden. Natürlich darf man sich keine Wunder erwarten. Natürlich auch abhängig vom Luftstrom des Seitenlüfters, wenn der jedoch zu stark ist, kann der Luftstrom des Klassikers (vorn->hinten->) natürlich gestört werden. 

Was man beim vorn->hinten-> aufpassen muss ist jedoch ein Luftstau, dabei kann ein richtig platzierter Seitenlüfter auch helfen, in dem er die warem luft die sich unter der graka sammelt verwirrbelt und wieder in den "hauptluftstrom" bringt. Es kommt hier wieder aufs verhältnis an - sie meinen ersten post. 

das ganze kühlkonzept sollte passen. So sollte auch der CPU-Kühler entsprechend gewählt werden, ein Tower sollte den ausgehenden luftstrom unterstützen. zB einen Mugen oder Brocken Lüfter der nach hinten bläst, und damit die warme luft gleich direkt aus dem gehäuse raus statt gegen den eingehenden luftstrom anzublasen (damit abschwächt=luftstau) oder nach unten zur GPU bläst (luftstau=chipsatz/gpu temp steigt).


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



Zeph4r schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach sind durch dem Seitenlüfter im Haf 932 die cpu  sowie Grafikkarte um einige Grad gesunken.Ausprobiert wie es ohne diesem Seitenlüfter ist habe ich nocht nicht
> Zusammengefasst sage ich das Lüfter im Seitenteil darseinsberechtigung haben.


Gesunken im Verhältnis zu was? Hast du vorher ein anderes Gehäuse benutzt?


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Nun, ich denke das ein großer (z.B. 250er) Seitenlüfter schon was bringen kann... hängt halt immer vom Gesamten Paket ab.

Ich hatte damals das Sharkon Rebel 9 mit dem großen Lüfter, hab nach 3 Monaten den Lüfter raus gemacht und ne Plexiglasscheibe eingesetzt, meine Temps waren 2-4 Grad niedriger...
Kommt vermutlich auf den CPU- und Grakakühler an, gepaart mit den restlichen Gehäuselüftern... 

Am besten ist es das ganze auszuprobieren...

In meinem jetzigen Gehäuse (Antec Dreihundert) hab ich keinen Seitenlüfter drin, und das (Loch) verschlossen... vorne 2 x 120mm oben 1 x 120mm und hinten 1 x 120mm... bin so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hi!
> Immer wieder wurde die Frage gestellt: bringt ein Seitenlüfter etwas?
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu.


 
hallo!

ich habe mal einen optionalen seitenlüfter (120mm) in meinem antec902 installiert gehabt, allerdings hat das kühltechnisch nur wenig gebracht. ja, die temperaturen der grafikkarte wurde etwas abgemildern, doch im großen und ganzen hat mich der "optische nachteil" wieder dazu gebracht, ihn wieder zu entfernen. komm auch ohne seitenlüfter gut zurecht.

allerdings hängt das selbstverständlich immer vom gehäuse ab, ob ein seitenlüfter dir viel was bringt, oder nicht. für mich selbst macht der bei meinem jetzigen wenig sinn...


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



Otep schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke das ein großer (z.B. 250er) Seitenlüfter schon was bringen kann... hängt halt immer vom Gesamten Paket ab.
> 
> Ich hatte damals das Sharkon Rebel 9 mit dem großen Lüfter, hab nach 3 Monaten den Lüfter raus gemacht und ne Plexiglasscheibe eingesetzt, meine Temps waren 2-4 Grad niedriger...
> Kommt vermutlich auf den CPU- und Grakakühler an, gepaart mit den restlichen Gehäuselüftern...
> ...


 Warum hast du den Seitenlüfter damals entfernt? War er zu laut oder wolltest du eh auf die Plexi-Scheibe umsteigen?


----------



## enno2010 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht , dass ein seitenlüfter nur an den richtigen stellen was bringt . zb : direkt über der cpu und direkt über der graka und dann die luft rein , nicht raus . somit bekommt die cpu unnd die graka noch mal ne extra kühlung dazu , hat bei den systemen , welche ich damit ausgestattet habe 10 grad im ide und 15 grad unter last gebracht .


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum hast du den Seitenlüfter damals entfernt? War er zu laut oder wolltest du eh auf die Plexi-Scheibe umsteigen?



Mich hatte nach 3 Monaten das Geräusch gestört... hatte ihn auf low laufen (ca. 300 rpm) aber is mit der Zeit unangenehm geworden... da hab ich ihn ersetzt.

Hab dann ne Scheibe eingesetzt, sah ganz gut aus, ähnlich wie ein Bull-Auge 

Und dann viel mir auf, das die Temps besser waren. Hatte vorne 2 x 120mm und hinten 2 x 80 mm Lüfter drin.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Hmmm, hab auch schon überlegt den Seitenlüfter an meinem HAF mitsamt dem Meshgitter zu entfernen und die kompl. Seitenwand durch ne Plex-Scheibe zu ersetzen. Zumal die Temps ohne den Seitenlüfter sich eh nicht wirklich verändert haben... Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

ein durchsichtiges seitenfenster find ich bei einem schön gepflegtem gehäuseinneren

eine gute idee, gefällt mir schon!


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> ... Was meint ihr dazu?



Ja, warum nicht  Nachteile hast Du nicht dadurch...
Kannst gleich n How2 drauß machen


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



Otep schrieb:


> Ja, warum nicht  Nachteile hast Du nicht dadurch...
> Kannst gleich n How2 drauß machen


Schaun mer mal


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

super idee.


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

seitenlüfter sind sinnlos und meiner meinung nach nicht notwendig. wer den lüfter weiter oben hat bekommt zusätzlich probleme mit der höhe, wenn er einen towerkühler einsetzt.
aber das aller schlimmste ist für mich der optische nachteil. mit nichts lässt sich eine seitenwand so verschandeln wie mir lüfteröffnungen...


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

da gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## Uter (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

es kommt immer auf das system an

wenn man z.b. einen cpukühler hat der in richtung mainboard bläst (der eh den luftfluss zerstört) und/oder ein crossfire system hat kann ein seitenlüfter sinn machen... 

ansonsten würd ich davon abraten, ein lüfter in der front oder im heck bringt deutlich mehr...


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Tja, sieht so aus, als ob die meisten hier den Seitenluffi für überflüssig und störend halten. Nun, warum werden dann immer noch welche auch von Markenherstellern verbaut, könnte man sich da fragen...? 

Ich denke für die Graka ist es ganz gut, wenn Sie eine extra Portion Luft zugefächelt bekommt. Der so oft zitierte Luftstrom geht dann aber wohl flöten. Kommt aber vielleicht auch auf den jeweiligen Tower an

Die Hauptsache ist doch, das sich kein Wärmestau bilden kann.


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Tja, sieht so aus, als ob die meisten hier den Seitenluffi für überflüssig und störend halten. Nun, warum werden dann immer noch welche auch von Markenherstellern verbaut, könnte man sich da fragen...?



das ist ganz einfach. für die hersteller ist es ein argument, wenn man mit möglichst vielen lüftern werben kann. es kommt schließlich besser, wenn man mit 8 statt 6 lüftern wirbt.
wieso hat lian li, der wohl bekannteste & renommierteste gehäusehersteller, keine seitenlüfter eingebaut? richtig, weil die das nicht nötig haben. die haben ihre kundschaft, und die kundschaft weiß, was sie hat. da kann man auf so werbewirksamen firlefanz verzichten.


----------



## meratheus (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Ich habe es bei meinem Antec300 getestet. Die CPU-Temperatur blieb konstant, die GPU-Temperatur war mit göffneter Seitenlüfteröffnung (ohne Lüfter) am besten. Einfach testen. ist ja kein rießen Aufwand


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

joa, daran sieht man dass das überhaupt nichts bringt.


----------



## Doom (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Doch es bringt mehr Staub ins Gehäuse .

Probiers einfach aus wenn die Temps von Komponenten fallen und nichts steigt bringt es was.


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



Doom schrieb:


> Doch es bringt mehr Staub ins Gehäuse .





stimmt. aber ist das jetzt ein vorteil? xD


----------



## relgeitz (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

ich würd sagen die richtige platzierung machts, wenn du das teil bei einem tower CPU kühler natürlich oben anbringts ist es miest, wenn du in aber in der höhe der graka ansetzt das, wie bereits erwähnt leicht luft zu fächelt und die dort gestaute, warme luft abtransportiert bringt es schon was. Ob sich das wesentlich auf die temps auswirkt will ich gar nicht behaupten, aber der luftfluss wird bei unterdruck sicher nicht beeinflusst (siehe meinen ersten post). wichtig ist die platzierung, der luftdurchsatz, und das verhältnis zu reingeförderter und raustransportierter luft. 

Was die Optik angeht... die ist mir völlig wuascht... was willst du bei einer schwarzen blechkiste groß an ästhetik erwarten? ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab ein sharkoon rebel9 gehäuse


----------



## mephimephi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

ich hab schon eine Zeit lang einen Seitenlüfter drinnen, nen schön großen und der bringt was, auch wenn es nur ein paar grad sind, ist doch schon etwas.


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



mephimephi schrieb:


> ich hab schon eine Zeit lang einen Seitenlüfter drinnen, nen schön großen und der bringt was, auch wenn es nur ein paar grad sind, ist doch schon etwas.



kommt ja auch drauf an, was du für einen lüfter in der seite hast. so ein großes 400mm-teil mag was bringen, aber die kleinen 120er in der seite find ich sinnlos. wobei man sich da auch streiten kann, wenn man einen 120er unterhalb der graka ausblasend installiert, könnte ich mir einen vorteil denken. aber nur wenn der aus dem gehäuse rausbläst - wenn er luft ansaugt kommt er mit dem frontlüfter ins gehege.


----------



## sheriff_80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

hmm ich hab ja n meinem xigmatek midgard vorne  2x 140 rein (xigmatek) hintenrm cpu kühler (zalman cnps 10xtreme auf 1000 u/min) nen 120er raus (xigmatek) und aufn deckel oben hinterm cpu auch nen 140er raus (xigmatek)

hab auch etliches von wegen seitenlüfter probiert und ich muss sagen das es eigentlich keinen effekt hatte ob der rein oder rausblasend montioert wurde..... oder eben ganz weggelassen wie jetz


----------



## meratheus (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



x-coffee schrieb:


> kommt ja auch drauf an, was du für einen lüfter in der seite hast. so ein großes 400mm-teil mag was bringen, aber die kleinen 120er in der seite find ich sinnlos. wobei man sich da auch streiten kann, wenn man einen 120er unterhalb der graka ausblasend installiert, könnte ich mir einen vorteil denken. aber nur wenn der aus dem gehäuse rausbläst - wenn er luft ansaugt kommt er mit dem frontlüfter ins gehege.


 
Scheinbar nicht. Bei mir ist es eher eine passive Lösung. Man kann deutlich erkennen, daß Luft angesaugt wird (Antec300). Die VGA (MK-13 & 2x 120 Fan) holen sich die Luft die sie benötigen. Mit Fan (BQ Silent 120) wird bei 6V (Lüftersteuerung) schon zuviel Luft in das Gehäuse zugeführt, was die Kühlleistung herabsetzt. Installiere ich den Fan so, daß er ebenso warme Luft abführt, leidet die Kühlperfotmance noch mehr.


----------



## m1ch1 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

ich denke ob es was bringt oder ncith hängt von den verwendeten kühlerne ab. 
wenn man einen gpu-kühler hat der die lüft aus dem gehäuse herausbläst wird ein seitenlüfter keinen oder nur einen sehr geringen effekt zeigen.(solange das case ausreichend druchlüftet ist.)
wenn der gpu-kühler die luft aber nur im gehäuse zirkulierne lässt, wird man durch einen lüfter der frischluft hineinbläst (heraussaugen ist in meinen augen noch schädlicher für den airflow, da ja die luft die vorne hereingeblasen wird da gleich wieder raus kommt) schon eine veringerung der temperaturen bemerken. 
dies wird aber von case zu case und von system zu system unterschiedliche sein. bleibt also nur selbst probieren.


----------



## schlappe89 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*

Wen bockt es eigendlich dass die Graka 3° kühler ist? ;D
Bei Übertaktern und Highendgamern (und für Leute mit ner 480gtx) macht es noch vielleicht Sinn aber wenn jemand seine 58xx oder so hat dann ist es doch total egal.
Außerdem bringt so ein Teil echt viel Staub rein.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ist ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll?*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Wen bockt es eigendlich dass die Graka 3° kühler ist? ;D
> Bei Übertaktern und Highendgamern (und für Leute mit ner 480gtx) macht es noch vielleicht Sinn aber wenn jemand seine 58xx oder so hat dann ist es doch total egal.
> Außerdem bringt so ein Teil echt viel Staub rein.


Naja, hab ja selbst in meinem HAF den 200mm-Seitenlüfter drin. Es hält sich bei mir mit dem Staub in Grenzen. Ich bastel vielleicht 1-2 mal im Monat rum. Bei Haustieren sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus


----------

